# Seadek pads



## bandish3313 (Jun 12, 2014)

Has anyone put seadek on there boat? What's a rough estimate to cover a 17'6 flats boat with seadek?


----------



## habanalure (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, I'd like to know as well because I'm ready to do my 16 footer skiff. This will help!
HabanaJoe


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Cockpit and under gunnels of my B2 is close to 4 bills. Oh ya, who says it stays cool. I have to dump a gallon of water in my boat every hour so I can walk on it in the summer. But, I would not have a boat without it. For grip.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

I did the entire cockpit floor of my Native SUV for a little under $500. in a light grey with zero issues about getting hot.  One large pad was ruined due to an undetected fuel spill and allowed to soak.  Seadek helped me out by replacing it at a reduced cost.  One year later, no problems.  I clean it with Starbrite deck cleaner and it still looks like new.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You must fish in the shade then. Mine is unbearably hot this time of year when it is in the 90's.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Seadek is the same stuff as Hydroturf, but Hydroturf is less expensive at $79 for a 47x86" sheet vs $141 for a 39x77" sheet of Seadek.

Hydroturf also comes in more colors and patterns.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

> You must fish in the shade then. Mine is unbearably hot this time of year when it is in the 90's.


No... not sure what the difference is.  My boat does not have a liner on the deck.  Perhaps since the deck floor is in closer contact with the water it stays cooler??  Not sure, but have not had a problem with hot Seadek pads on bare feet even in the middle of a sunny day.

Note about Hydroturf: I have no experience with this product, but so far have read only good reports.... nothing negative.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

No liner either, just an 1 1/2in to 2 in core.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow.. Deck over stringers and core.. Similar to mine.  I believe you, but honestly do not know what the difference is that would be causing the heat.  Maybe color.. Our deck is white, Seadek is light grey.. almost white.  I'll admit we are not always barefoot..  Maybe 25 percent of the time over a period of almost a year and a half and at least 50 trips during that time frame.   Odd.. 

Can anyone else on the forum chime in as to whether or not you've had experiences with Seadek becoming uncomfortably hot ??


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

> Has anyone put seadek on there boat? What's a rough estimate to cover a 17'6 flats boat with seadek?


Yes. In general, its the cutting that sucks. Removal too is a sucky endeavor.

Rough estimate:
1.cover area you would like Sea dek'ed in $10 bills.
2.Count $10 bills.
3.Rough estimate accomplished.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Can anyone else on the forum chime in as to whether or not you've had experiences with Seadek becoming uncomfortably hot ??  [/quote]

I have black Seadeck on my poling and casting platforms. So far,(for the last two months), it has not been hot. I mostly fish and pole barefoot. I would say it gets warm but has never been hot to the touch. I am more than happy with it because, not only does it not get hot, it doesn't show dirt.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I have black seadek in the floor and front deck of my LT, the past few weeks its been warmer, but not hot. ballpark for an 18' boat installed would be around $1800 decked out and cnc cut.

shoot an email over to [email protected]


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I guess since my B2 was made in Minnesota where it is cols they must have installed radiant floor heating. I will have to look for the switch or fuse and disconnect it. Seriously the boat does not have a deck. Just a very thick cored floor. And believe me when I say it is unbearably hot. Light grey over white gel floor.


----------



## captbrad7387 (Apr 12, 2014)

It cost me around $300 to do m 16' fin and feather a month ago with seadek. I bought 3 large sheets, but ended up only useing 2. So I still have a $140 sheet sitting around incase of future repairs or when I put a poling or casting platform on it.
Turned out pretty good.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I have it under gunnels and on my poling platform. I have never even thought about it being hot. It's a dirty white/light grey color.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I used http://www.dri-dek.com/ on the floor and Seadek on other areas. The dri-dek allows water to flow under it and your gear stays dry.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Well  I guess since my B2 was made in Minnesota where it is cols they must have installed radiant floor heating. I will have to look for the switch or fuse and disconnect it. Seriously the boat does not have a deck. Just a very thick cored floor. And believe me when I say it is unbearably hot. Light grey over white gel floor.


I had camo seadek on my old B2. I never found it to be too hot to touch. It did become warm in extreme heat, but never unbearable.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Not kidding. No one can walk on my deck barefoot in the summer without water in it.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

One last thought from my knothole:

Seadek has an inexpensive kit that provides what you need to make your own patterns and install yourself. If you follow directions it's not that difficult and it saves you $$. I found the process kind of fun and rewarding. There's even a "double check" step before they cut them if you're not sure you got it right. Mine arrived perfect. 

If the job is extensive or you want to put someone else in charge, it looks like Castaway Customs is the place to go. There's tons of good feedback about them on this forum.


----------

